# Starting a High School Bike Program



## kfox527 (Apr 15, 2009)

I'm a teacher at a small independent boarding school in California. Recently I have been approved to research starting a mountain biking program as an after school activity for next year. With the start up we want to buy a small fleet of bikes, probably about 12, for those that don't have their own bikes or those that have WalMart bikes. I'm looking for some advice on what you think I should look for in a good quality durable entry level mountain bike and if you have any specific recommendations for a make or model.

We will be doing daily rides on the roads around school and on some local easy dirt roads. Weekends, and when the days are long, we will ride local trails.

Part of the curriculum will be teaching basic bike maintenance. As such the model should be fairly easy to work on (thinking no FS)

As you can imagine there is significant cost to getting this program off the ground. We have a couple of different funding streams but we need to be as price conscious as possible while still having bikes that will hold up to years of abuse. As well as purchasing helmets, gloves and other assorted gear.

So far here is what I am thinking:
Hard tail 29'ers
-Disc Brakes
-Variety of size options ?
-Something that doesn't have any funky or one of a kind parts.

Also, if you know of any way to get a wholesale price on the bikes as a package purchase that would be awesome.

Any advice you have is welcome especially if you have experience with a HS MTB program.

Thanks in advance,
Kfox


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

The guy you need to contact is Berkeley Mike on the NorCal forum.

Edit: I sent him a PM re: this thread.


----------



## rangeriderdave (Aug 29, 2008)

I'm involved in a youth mountain biking program(btceb.org ,youth mountain bikes adventures). We have youths from 10 to 17 come on our rides. Most of our bikes are 26" wheel in sizes from 12 to 19 .we also have a few 24 " wheel bikes . Some have front suspension.I think that I would stay away from 29' wheels because of fit issues. I would go to your local shops and talk to them about your program ,they might be able to make you some sort of deal. Any of the major bike manufactors bikes would be good. Second of talking to Berkeley Mike.


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

There are some priorities and positions. PM me.


----------



## dundundata (May 15, 2009)

if you could get your hands on some of those pee-wee bikes...


----------



## kfox527 (Apr 15, 2009)

Unfortunately I think they're all locked up in the basement of the Alamo...


----------



## DrPsyche (Oct 30, 2018)

It's easier to start a high school Bike Tech Program with the help of communities and organizations like The Bicycle Trip or similar (they have CTEP's Bike Tech classes in some schools). We did so at our private high school. But the worst part of it is to find potential sponsors. Has anyone tried soliciting sponsorships?


----------

